# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  A couple dart frog pics

## JMugleston



----------


## Lynn

They are so pretty ! Congratulations  :Butterfly:

----------


## nok1888

Do they do well in groups 3-5? 


-------------------------------------------
2.0 Border Collies - Jinky and Chance
3.0 Cats - Monty, Dodger and Crunchie
1.1 Royal Pythons Orlina and Sedrick
0.1 BCI Boa - Aasia
1.0 Western Hognose - Hagrid
0.1 Bearded Dragon - iiara

----------


## JMugleston

> Do they do well in groups 3-5? 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 2.0 Border Collies - Jinky and Chance
> 3.0 Cats - Monty, Dodger and Crunchie
> 1.1 Royal Pythons Orlina and Sedrick
> 0.1 BCI Boa - Aasia
> 1.0 Western Hognose - Hagrid
> 0.1 Bearded Dragon - iiara



Mine do.  I keep all my darts in larger groups.  Some breeders swear by keeping them in pairs.  Really seems to depend on the cage and the individual frogs.

----------


## nok1888

Cool, I was told that the terrarium I'm getting works out to be a 50 gallon and I also read that the general rule with D. Azureus is a minimum of 5 gallons per frog. So the 50g will be plenty room for 5, I think I'm right on this lol this is why I'm doing the research first lol


-------------------------------------------
2.0 Border Collies - Jinky and Chance
3.0 Cats - Monty, Dodger and Crunchie
1.1 Royal Pythons Orlina and Sedrick
0.1 BCI Boa - Aasia
1.0 Western Hognose - Hagrid
0.1 Bearded Dragon - iiara

----------

